# Biete Werbt einen Freund 50K Gold Belohnung



## Iru (15. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute
Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.
Das sollt ihr natürlich nicht umsonst machen, ihr bekommt von mir 50k Gold
wenn ihr euch World of Warcraft kauft und mindestens 2 Monate Spielzeit kauft (z.&#8199;B. mit einer Gamecard Prepaid 60 Tage).

Sobald ihr bezahlt habt und ich das Mount einlösen kann bekommen ihr die 50k Gold.
Bevor ihr euch darauf einlasst, solltet ihr wissen das Ich nicht vor habe einen neuen Char mit euch zu Leveln, aber das Soll nicht heißen das Ich euch gar nicht helfe falls mal Hilfe bei einer quest gebraucht wird oder ihr eine Frage habt stehe ich auch da natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.

Das Ganze wird auf dem Server Aman'thul stattfinden bzw. ihr bekommt das Gold auf dem Server ob ihr dann auf Aman'tul bleiben wollt oder evtl. Wegtransen wollt bleibt natürlich euch überlassen.
INFO: Alles Amazon Preise
World of WarCraft - Battlechest 2.0 = 9,99&#8364;
World of WarCraft: Wrath of the Lich King (Add-on) = 9,99&#8364;
World of WarCraft: Cataclysm (Add-on) = 9,99&#8364;
World of WarCraft - GameCard (60 Tage Pre-Paid) = 21&#8364;

Solltet ihr nur an dem Gold interessiert sein reicht es Battlechest 2.0 und die GameCard zu kaufen.

Falls ihr Interesse habt meldet euch unter:
Skype: dc_iruja
ICQ: 269955899
Ingame unter: Iruja Aman'Thul
oder hier per PM


Wenn ihr interessiert seid aber der Goldbetrag erschein euch zu wenig bin ich gerne bereit zu verhandeln.

Wenn jemand an einer Rolle der wiederauferstehung interesse hat kann sich auch gerne bei mir melden da gibts aber nur eine kleine Goldspende.


----------



## Iru (15. Juli 2012)

Goldbetrag auf 50k erhöht


----------



## Iru (17. Juli 2012)

noch aktuel


----------



## Iru (19. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Juli 2012)

Halte dich bitte mal an die Push-Regeln. Danke


----------



## Iru (20. Juli 2012)

Jetzt auch Rolle der wiederauferstehung im angebot.


----------

